# Kontak files or libraries?



## nagual

So i keep looking aroud in these websites that say free kontakt libraries, i download them and they end up being a file in a folder that I have to look for within the file tab in Kontak player and they can not be added as libraries and wont be shown(when I try to add the folder as a library it says no libraries found).
for example I downloaded this folder called Project Exodus which contains shit ton of files but it can not be added as a library and I have to brows for it through the file tab and look for themin my hard drive which is really annoying.
Why is this?
is browsing for these files the only option for using them?


----------



## d.healey




----------



## VladK

I believe developers have to register and pay NI if they want their VI or plugins to be registered as libraries in KONTAKT (player or full - does not matter). This is how NI makes money from free Player. You wouldn't expect freeware developers to pay for this. So this is expected. You use free VI in a free player. But with some minor inconveniences.


----------



## VladK

Not sure this still works, buy you can try:








Install Unregistered Kontakt 6 Libraries (10 Step Tutorial)


One question that music producers often have is “How do I install unregistered Kontakt 6 libraries?” That’s right. Those Kontakt instruments and libraries without a serial code. T…




thefuturemuse.com


----------



## robgb

Put them in Quickload.


----------



## Mr Frodo

You can also try adding the folders containing these libraries to the Kontakt Factory Library, so that they will appear alongside Band, Choir, Orchestral, etc. See https://insessionaudio.com/use-kontakts-libraries-tab-to-access-any-library/ for advice on how to do it. I've done it successfully with a couple of free 8Dio libraries as I grew tired of browsing for the files.


----------



## nagual

VladK said:


> Not sure this still works, buy you can try:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Install Unregistered Kontakt 6 Libraries (10 Step Tutorial)
> 
> 
> One question that music producers often have is “How do I install unregistered Kontakt 6 libraries?” That’s right. Those Kontakt instruments and libraries without a serial code. T…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thefuturemuse.com


This is a strange post..click bait really..it's not saying any thing but to add unregistered libraries using the add library button! I am using the quick load function for the moment..tnx for the responses though


----------



## nagual

Mr Frodo said:


> You can also try adding the folders containing these libraries to the Kontakt Factory Library, so that they will appear alongside Band, Choir, Orchestral, etc. See https://insessionaudio.com/use-kontakts-libraries-tab-to-access-any-library/ for advice on how to do it. I've done it successfully with a couple of free 8Dio libraries as I grew tired of browsing for the files.


havent downloaded factory libraries yet..hope it works. Tnx for the informative response.


----------



## Thunderous Light

Mr Frodo said:


> You can also try adding the folders containing these libraries to the Kontakt Factory Library, so that they will appear alongside Band, Choir, Orchestral, etc. See https://insessionaudio.com/use-kontakts-libraries-tab-to-access-any-library/ for advice on how to do it. I've done it successfully with a couple of free 8Dio libraries as I grew tired of browsing for the files.


Another vote right here for this method. I really think this will work the best for you. I have tried it with many free libraries and it beats having to look for them through hundreds of files. My recommendation is when you do this, organize them by Library company or genre for easier browsing. You can easily do that in the instruments folder of Kontakt Factory Library .


----------

